# Suppliments added to Kibble



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I did a search on the forum and all I could find was supplements to Raw diets. I want to know what everyone adds to their dogs kibble besides extra meat. I am talking about fish oil, brewers yeast etc. I am working on rotating foods, but want to know if I should be adding anything else to their diets.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I add salmon oil, raw eggs and a greens mix.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

nlboz said:


> I did a search on the forum and all I could find was supplements to Raw diets. I want to know what everyone adds to their dogs kibble besides extra meat. I am talking about fish oil, brewers yeast etc. I am working on rotating foods, but want to know if I should be adding anything else to their diets.


Many newer formulas comes with all kinds of botanicals and other supplements already added in. There are good arguments on both sides plus some cold hard science as to how potent these ingredients are. If you feed a classic type formula you can experiment with various supplements. On a formula with lots of botanicals and other supplements already added I would be a little more careful.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd add salmon oil, extra virgin coconut oil (not on the same day), as well as eggs and meat.

Another (not really a supplement..) thing I'd add is WATER! Dry moistureless food is not natural and dogs do well with a bit of added water in their diet. You can also make your own bone broth and not add salt, and pour that over it daily. Freeze the extras! Bone marrow is very healthy.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

If you're talking supplements, I'm assuming you do not mean any of the fresh foods I might add or the 1/2 cup warm water.

At the moment, I'm adding Fido-Vite Flexx to both my dogs food . . . although not at maximum suggested amounts. It has seemed to help my lab that had some colitis as well as my senior golden for digestion purposes. Their coats are fantastic. I do some rotation of kibble, but am feeding California Natural Puppy formulas at the moment. They are very simple formulas with no additions of probiotics, yeast cultures, etc. 

Fido-Vite: Products


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

I randomly add stuff, not really a fixed schedule or anything. Mercola enzymes, Mercola probiotics, Spirulina, Coconut oil, Nordic Naturals Pet fish oil, Joint supplements, then sometimes boneless meats and eggs.

Trying to find a good Krill oil too though.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

One of my girl is fed 1/2 kibble, 1/2 raw... and she gets a daily "NuVet Plus" supplement, salmon oil, and occasionally some vitamin E.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Salmon oil, raw egg yolks, and a joint supplement(Vet's Best level 1)


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

When I fed kibble, I always gave them a joint supplement (glucosamine, chondriotin, msm, and hyaluronic acid). I gave it to my lab, mastiff and dachshund/poodle mix. Regardless of breed, I think all dogs can benefit from that. Even kibble that has glucosamine in it isn't enough. 

I sometimes gave them nonfat plain yogurt and a raw egg.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

When I fed kibble, I gave a prebiotic/probiotic/digestive enzyme, fish oil tablets, and vitamin E once a day. I also used to give ACV but stopped when I ran out and didn't feel like buying more. I also gave a doggie joint supplement that didn't really help, well I thought it did until I switched to raw and saw vast mobility improvement.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Hylapsort Canine (joint supplement), MSM, Grizzly Salmon Oil, Vit. C, Vit. E, eggs, yogurt, meat.
Not all at the same time, of course. 
I only give supplements to one dog that has joint issues. I do not supplement my other dog with anything other than meats, eggs & yogurt.


----------

